# Spadefish for bait



## reel trouble (Jan 19, 2010)

Is it illegal to have spade fish in the live well for bait? Just wondering


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

State? Which one? State or Federal waters?


----------



## reel trouble (Jan 19, 2010)

Alabama state waters


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

What are you targeting / catching with spade fish!

Jimmy


----------



## reel trouble (Jan 19, 2010)

Well I will be catching them in state waters and then using them in federal waters if it's legal. I have done it in the past but I would like to know if it's legal or not. I have done illegal things in the past but I don't anymore. there isn't a better bait for aj than spade fish. You wanna catch 80lb plus ajs drop a live 5 lb spade down. Old fishing friend I grew up fishing with showed me that a long time ago. They will swim past a hard tail to eat a spade.


----------



## bakbone (Dec 18, 2012)

Well since Spadefish are unregulated with know size limit or bag limit, I would say there's nothing wrong with using them, I wouldn't cut them up though.


----------



## reel trouble (Jan 19, 2010)

No I want them alive and kicking. Takes a 16 oz sinker to get them down but when they get there you better have your mouth piece in.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Researched everything I could find on Alabama regs and nothing on spadefish or angle fish. Probably OK but I'm not a maritime lawyer... yet!

Sent using tapatalk


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Spade fish is a great eating fish,


----------



## reel trouble (Jan 19, 2010)

I looked pretty good myself. I'd trade a 5 lb spade for a 60 lb aj all day. Thanks for info


----------



## coin op repair man (Aug 28, 2012)

Why bother? Hell, all you're gonna catch with spade fish is black drum.........:whistling:


----------



## reel trouble (Jan 19, 2010)

If the weather cooperates...ill post some pics of those "black drum"..Hopefully some yft also


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Not being a [email protected]$$, just trying to learn something here. Why would an AJ take a hooked Spade? Most of the reefs that I fish are covered in Spades. Hundreds and hundreds of them. The chances of an AJ taking the one you had for bait are slim. Maybe I am missing something here.

Also, how would an AJ get a 5lb Spade in it's mouth. A 5lb Spade would be the size of a steering wheel...


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*5 lbs spade*

ummmm. ok I don't doubt you can catch a Donkey with a spade fish lets be honest though 5 lbs . man that's a stretch I doubt a 100lbs Donkey could get that thing is his mouth a 5 lbs spade would have to be atleast 20 inches top to bottom.


----------

